# Thinkpad Edge 13 wird zu heiß (Lüfterdrehzahl) (fast gelöst)

## alfcyber

Hallo Forum,

seit etwas längerer Zeit (mehr als einem Jahr) wird mein Laptop Thinkpad Edge 13 (Version mit AMD K685) mit Gentoo zu heiß. Was sich beim kompilieren stark auswirkt. (Das Laptop ist schon viele Jahre alt u. es hat immer einwandfrei funktioniert)

Mmn. liegt es an der Lüfterdrehzahl, die früher bei mehr als 500 U/min lag und jetzt nichtmehr höher als 430-433 U/min dreht. Leider kann ich nicht sagen, was ich/sich verändert hat das es soweit gekommen ist, weil das Laptop (wegen einem neueren Modell) nur selten in Benzutzung war habe ich das Problem lange nicht erforscht. Jetzt aber würde ich es gern lösen. 

Was ich versucht habe bisher: -Kernel Bootparameter (noacpi, acpi_os_name windows ect, thermal.act... thermal.psv...), Lüftesteuerung per echo > /proc/....,  ect.

thinkfan ect

(Leider läßt sich der Lüfter auf diesem Modell nicht steuern ? ( auch nicht mit dem Modul thinkpad_acpi u. parameter fan_conrol=1 ))

Dass der Lüfter aber nicht Hardwareseitig defekt ist, ist erwiesen, weil beim BIOS update auf dem ebenfalls installierten win xp drehte er hörbar wesentlich höher als z.Z. mit gentoo linux. (also bios update auch schon versucht), dmesg zeigt zum ACPI nichts auffälliges an, nur die Checksum sei inkorrekt.

Was kann man noch tun ? Der Prozessor erreicht Temperaturen beim kompilieren bis zu 99C, die Bodenplatte wird manchmal so heiß, dass man seine Hand nichtmehr darauflegen kann. Scheinbar wird aber nie ein kritischer Wert (nach ACPI) erreicht, denn ein Abschalten passiert ebenfalls nicht.

(eine Empfehlung für einen externen Laptop_Cooler benötige ich bitte nicht). Es liegt wohl definitiv an der Lüfterdrehzahl. Was an Gentoo kann dies verursachen?

Wo kann ich noch nachschauen ( es könnte vllt. der Kernel sein, z.Z linux-3.12.66-gentoo, ebenfalls versucht 3.18, 4.9 ).

UPDATE:

(fast gelöst) :::

die Lüftersteuerung via echo /proc/acpi/ibm/... fan ist DOCH möglich.

Warum ? mein Eintrag in /etc/conf.d/modules ( module_thinkpad_acpi_fan_control="1" )   -> war wirkunglos

erst mit einem entsprechenden Eintrag in modprobe.d (options thinkpad_acpi fan_control=1) -> zeigte wirkung ... (warum weiß ich nicht)

jetzt bleibt eigentlich (nur) noch die Frage, was die acpi Steuerung veranläßt, den Lüfter dermaßen zu untersteueren, nach einer Hörprobe läuft er max. 2 Stufen

langsamer als möglich (und das bei 99C) ...  (Hörprobe weil die angezeigten Werte schlicht falsch sind, läuft der Lüfter nun manuell geregelt (hörbar) auf höchster Stufe, so zeigt die proc/acpi/(ibm) eine langsamere Umdrehung an (333), in wiklichkeit dürfte der max Wert geschätzt bei mehr als 6000upm sein u. es regelt automatisch nur ca auf 4000upm, dies könnte früher oder später zu einem Defekt führen (vllt.)?

mittlerweile befasse ich mich schon mit dem deassemblieren der dsdt tabellen (jedoch dürfte es an dem kaum liegen), irgendwo anders wird der Fehler vermutet

ich freue mich über Hinweise, vielen Dank

(der lüfter wurde zuletzt vor ca 1 1/2 jahren von sämtlichen staub befreit) aber wie geschrieben liegt es an alle dem nicht, denn die Drehzahl stimmt schlicht nicht

----------

## misterjack

 *alfcyber wrote:*   

> Hallo Forum,
> 
> (Das Laptop ist schon viele Jahre alt u. es hat immer einwandfrei funktioniert)
> 
> 

 

Stichwort Wartung und Pflege: Wann wurde das letzte Mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert und grundlegend innen gereinigt?

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, ein nach so vielen Jahren sicherlich mit Staub zugesetztes Kühlsystem reinigen würde ich auch empfehlen.

----------

## toralf

Mach den Rechner stromlos und halt den Ansaugstutzen vom Staubsager an den Lüfterausgang für 5 min - das hilft (tue ich bei meinem T440s auch angelegentlich 1-2 im Jahr).

----------

## dr.314159

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Mach den Rechner stromlos und halt den Ansaugstutzen vom Staubsager an den Lüfterausgang für 5 min - das hilft (tue ich bei meinem T440s auch angelegentlich 1-2 im Jahr).

 

Achtung! Jeder Motor kann auch als Generator wirken.

D.h. es besteht die Chance, dass die Spannung, die von dem sich drehenden Lüfter (Luftstrom des Staubsauger) erzeugt

wird, den Lüfter-Controller beschädigt.

Ich habe lange Zeit auch so gereinigt, bis in der c't davor gewarnt wurde.

Jetzt blockiere ich den Lüfter beim Staubsaugen mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher.

----------

